# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Black Friday / Cyber Monday 3D Printing Deals Thread

## Eddie

I figured we should have a thread dedicated to Black Friday and Cyber Monday 3D printer deals.  Please feel free to add to the list:

The Microsoft Store has a $100 Discount off of the MakerBot Mini 3D printer and $200 off the Makerbot Replicator 5th Generation - Link

----------


## ssayer

Microcenter has their Powerspec 3d Pro (Flashforge Creator Pro clone) for $799.99 http://www.microcenter.com/product/435491/3D_Pro

----------


## JRDM

You had Maker's Tool Works written as Maker's Tool Box.

----------


## old man emu

It's now Saturday, and I'm 13 hours by jet plane from a Black Friday sale.

OME

----------


## Bassna

> Microcenter has their Powerspec 3d Pro (Flashforge Creator Pro clone) for $799.99 http://www.microcenter.com/product/435491/3D_Pro


I would have probably got that instead of the Creator pro at that price, I should have waited a few weeks >.<

----------


## Thea Horizon

I will put The MINI 3D Printer on sale as soon as possible. A nice product you guys will be love it !
Try this first, Heacent Reprap Prusa i3 3D Printer 
And here 3D Printer Accessories.

----------


## curious aardvark

Never knew there was a microsoft shop :-) 
wonder if they've got  a uk one.

----------


## Tankueray

Disclaimer: I own 3DSupplySource.com, but I'm having a BF/CM sale over there.  Highlights include: 
The L-Cheapo Laser Attachment for $170, filament starting at $19.99/roll, ABS pellets $2.99-$3.99/lb (for those you you that make your own filament), and tools & parts specials.  

I'm a 3D printing hobbyist that works a full time job (as an environmental scientist); I run 3DSS out of my garage, mostly to stay informed, try new things, and to help the community.  I've started a printers for schools (p4s) project with my local technologists group, the printers for the project are being purchased through the profits from my online sales.  The first round was a group buy sale of parts and filament for RigidBot owners (that's the printer I have), which only yielded about $150 toward the printers.  Currently I'm selling RigidBot t-shirts for the project, but if anyone from another company or printer group would like to participate, I can print any t-shirt you can imagine.  Everything ships from Texas except the L-Cheapo, which ships from Robots-Everywhere in California.   

Thanks, 
Mandy
http://3DSupplySource.com

----------


## old man emu

That L-Cheapo laser looks like going on my "All I want for Christmas" list - at sale price or not.

OME

----------


## PxT

Another bit of self-promotion if that's OK.  I'm offering 15% off all filament & free shipping site-wide with code *CYBERMAN* on http://extrudables.us today.  I have HIPS, Taulman t-glase, Bridge, Tritan & PCTPE, and FilaFlex in stock.

----------

